

Show HN: I wrote a nifty perl script for managing projects. Thoughts? - windsurfer
http://pastebin.com/d30b64026

======
rcfox
You should call it "Captain's Log"

I'm not sure I'd ever have a use for it/remember to use it. Fairly elegant
idea though.

~~~
windsurfer
Love it, and thanks!

